# Back to the Roots



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Howdy Forum,
First off I want to comment on how awesome a resource this forum is to the hobby of dart frogs. I've gained a lot of knowledge on how to craft a dart frog enclosure from individuals willing to share the information. So here's a thank you: to you.
I've been working on a paludarium project for some time now but I wanted to share with you the progression of the build. Having lurked in the forum with a few comments I felt the need to hopefully contribute some of my building skills to the knowledge base here in Dendroboard. 
I bought an Exo-Terra 36x36x18 back in January and the idea was to consolidate some of the terrariums I've been accumulating.
The design I was shooting for was a buttress tree root as the main stage with a river flowing through the enclosure. After many a home depot run, I accumulated the necessary materials to start a good build. I started off with a sheet of 2" pink home depot foam for the root, and a 3x3 sheet of 1/2" polystyrene for the water. 

A couple of cans of Great Stuff later and some basic form was beginning to develop. 


Grimm was my inspiration for ductwork, which I've used as the central trunk of the buttress tree.
Then I spent several hours carving the basic shape of the root structure.
I wanted the root to start well below the soil to have a good start.


After the tree root I started work on the aquarium side of the tank. I wanted to easily work on the water, so I make the root removable. I used a heat gun to shape the polycarbonate to the overall water shape and siliconed this in place. It took me a few tries and I found that using sand paper to rough up the glass and plexiglass held water beautifully.

Bulkheads drilled and installed.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Great start! Subscribed.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks good so far! 

i do have one concern though... as many folks have found far down the line, silicone doesnt adhere properly to acrylic/ polycarbonate. (if i remember properly there are some very specialized and VERY expensive compounds made just for this) it may hold water for months or years and suddenly you come home to find that the water has now evenly spread throughout the tank. you really should use glass for this and cut it into small enough strips to make the desired shapes. additionally if the effect your going for is the root holding in the water, then you can cover the glass in foam and no one would ever know that it was there.

james


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree w James here. ive tried the same a number of times. Its never held up.always ends up leaking.
Silicone does not seal well to plexi/acrylic


----------



## rackodac (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice start to the build. The buttress root. Looks great.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

BDport said:


> I agree w James here. ive tried the same a number of times. Its never held up.always ends up leaking.
> Silicone does not seal well to plexi/acrylic


That's pretty concerning. I've had a tank with acrylic section in it for years now, and no problems. I always sand the glass and acrylic with 400grit wet/dry sandpaper. I can't really find much research on the bond strength of the two though which concerns me. This will be the tallest and heaviest acrylic bond in a terrarium I've done. It will be supported with soil on one side but there's still a lot of water to fail. I definitely don't want to have to pull it all out after everything is finished. More research is needed. 
Thanks for the heads up and I'll post what I find.
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, so what I've found is that the Acrylic does not allow for a chemical adhesion of silicone. The Silicone will adhere to itself, and it will slightly adhere to the acrylic. Long term the silicone is being loaded, and will unpredictably fail. So I ripped out the water feature and redid it using a food grade epoxy. I wanted this to look like the water was carving out shale and the buttress root was growing right on the side of a bank. A good old home made hot wire helped me get through all those angled pieces. 


Then some grout, sealant and paint to match the gravel.

It was a pretty fast setting epoxy, and the entire cure cycle was 24hrs. It stopped smelling after a couple of days and that's usually the sign that things are safe. I'll cycle water through it a couple of times for the dryloc to leach, and the epoxy to outgas whatever's left. The water's still a bit milky so I know there's stuff leaching for the moment.

While the water feature was curing I built the new stand. I need to print a latch that will hold the table flap up, and in the mean time I'll just use a bit of electric fence wire. 

I painted the inside with a clear epoxy as well to hold all of the water should there be a catastrophic leak.

I had finished the sump a while back, which I'm using to filter the water, and also add volume. Things go south pretty quickly in the 1 gallon tank I have in another build. I'm not in any rush so I figured it would be a good idea to do it right.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

This is looking great, I will be following this one. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Are the pictures enormous or is it just me?


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this build is shaping up very nicely. What epoxy did you eventually decide on?

I'm still learning about sumps, would you give some more details about what those different chambers in your sump do, and what they contain? How much maintenance does a sump tank like this need? I know the contents of the chambers filter, but there seem to be countless different ways to filter waste in aquariums.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Raptor22 said:


> I think this build is shaping up very nicely. What epoxy did you eventually decide on?
> 
> I'm still learning about sumps, would you give some more details about what those different chambers in your sump do, and what they contain? How much maintenance does a sump tank like this need? I know the contents of the chambers filter, but there seem to be countless different ways to filter waste in aquariums.


Sorry Raptor, I didn't see your post till just now.
I'm using an epoxy from Ecopoxy Systems. It has excellent properties of adhesion to both acrylic and glass. The other thing I was promised by the company is that it's non toxic when submerged. It's available directly from the website http://www.safeepoxy.com/. 
As for the sump, this is my first experience with one. The reasons I decided on this course of action were basically two fold. First cost. I really didn't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a canister filter that pumps 500GPH. I bought all the things needed to make the sump for about $75. 
The second purpose was to enlarge the overall capacity of the tank. The water balance changes much faster in a 7gal tank than a 17gal. 
As far as the sump goes here's the info I've gathered from various youtube and internet sites: The first baffle on the far left is the mechanical filter. This is where the water returns from the in-tank overflow. The purpose is the sift large stuff that could clog the finer filter later down the pipeline. Notice that the flow is passing over some barriers and under others. This makes the water really flow instead of just passing under or over each element of filter. The second baffle is the biotic filter. It's basically pumice rock that allows bacteria to grow and process ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. The last baffle is a carbon and nitrate filter. This gets the water to be clear and as free of nitrates as possible before entering the tank again. The last area is a larger reservoir for the pump to heat water and pump up to the tank. There are many directions to go with a setup but in order to have the full river effect I needed a sump. Hope I answered your question.
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Update time.
I waited forever to get the epoxy from Ecopoxy. They never sent anything and were unreachable. Don't do business with them if at all possible.
So after making a claim on my credit card I found a good nontoxic/waterproof epoxy on ebay of all places. The seller is Polymerproducts and the epoxy is geared towards aquariums. It's called MaxACR epoxy. It's a two part epoxy and is completely transparent. No yellow tint at all and can be dyed different colors. Fantastic stuff and the best thing is it was on my doorstep 3 days after I ordered the gallon and a half kit. MaxACR was also cheaper than the Ecopoxy. 
My plan was to reinforce the back of the river with a fiberglass epoxy barrier.
I found a little surprise when cleaning up the silicone in the corner. ExoTerra cages are not siliconed completely. The only silicone holding the bottom piece in place was a small fillet applied from the inside of the tank. There was no adhesive used to glue the pieces of glass together during assembly. I stripped the whole fillet around the tank, and filled in the gap with the MaxACR epoxy. That's been setting for a couple days now. No pictures, I couldn't get transparent on transparent to come out well. This tank is never going to leak! 
When I first had everything assembled I had a heck of a time getting the sump aquarium out of the stand. So I built a shelf that can slide to make water changes a breeze. I painted the inside of the cabinet a brighter white, and have been in the process of waterproofing the whole stand. MDF does not like water. And due to the 80degree aquarium inside I noticed condensation building up. I did make a mistake though, and assumed the epoxy would adhere to the paint. It only took in a watery, blotchy pattern on the first coat. After 3 coats it was wavy but acceptable. The doors are still being waterproofed.


I designed and 3D printed an inlet outlet for the tank.

The purpose is to get cables and fog into the tank from below, while also allowing water out. The false bottom is above the drain cutout so soil doesn't get into the 1/4" tubing.

After the inlet was siliconed in place I ran the heat cable into the tank and make a heater cartridge for inside the tree. 

Oh, and I think I forgot to update the root photos.

Now some dirt. I'm waiting on some new bromiliads, so as soon as I update the Paludarium I'll update you.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow it really looks amazing. I love the rocky border to the water feature. Curious to see how it all comes together!


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

mollbern said:


> Wow it really looks amazing. I love the rocky border to the water feature. Curious to see how it all comes together!


Thanks very much. It was a painstaking process to make the river edge, probably took the better part of a weekend to cut, glue and paint.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

That bulkhead fitting you made is awesome. I think you're going to have to start selling them


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

What's the cost to produce? Looks great btw..


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

mindcrash said:


> That bulkhead fitting you made is awesome. I think you're going to have to start selling them


Thank you very much. Based on the interest I may very well.


TheCoop said:


> What's the cost to produce? Looks great btw..


Thanks for raising an interesting question. So based on 7hrs of print time, how much would you guys be willing to pay for a bulkhead of this kind? If I were charging one of my customers for prototyping development it would cost $700, which I'm pretty sure nobody here is willing to pay. I'm totally willing to print them during downtime on my printer, so I just need to get a feel for how much people would be willing to spend and how many people would even be interested. Throw out some figures and we'll see what happens....
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't really hear back from anybody. Is there any interest in a bulkhead like this? I was thinking in the ballpark of maybe $50? The model and idea are already developed, but its still roughly $7/hr.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Bromiliads are in. I'll have some photos later this evening. I've been having a problem with the river leaking, but only when it's running. I slathered a bunch of dryloc on the backside of the river but to no avail. Inhabitants will not be moving in until I get this river going. I may have to pull the vines and main brom in order to fix the problem again. 
Here's a bit of a teaser.


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

It's coming together really well, the only thing I can see that could use a little improvement is the vine that travels diagonally down the top of the root........it still looks like a rope  Could use a little more work perhaps, although it may look a lot better in the flesh. Aside from that niggle, it looks amazing, the buttress root in particular looks incredible!

Dave


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I like it the way you already have it. If anything I'd just add some film canisters for breeding and add a couple shingler vines of monstera dubia or siltepicana. In nature it's not very common to find broms growing so close to the floor anyways except for the big aechmeas, vrieseas, and others. Really clean look, and well done hardscape. If you must have something on the vines, go with some more moisture tolerant small tillandsias clumped together and add some bits of moss here and there on the vines. Just my opinion though, really looking to see how this turns out.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Outstanding build so far. I'll be watchin'. 



jakemestre said:


> Are the pictures enormous or is it just me?



No, they are for me too. But oddly enuff when I click on them to enlarge them, they actually become smaller so I can view them with ease.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> I like it the way you already have it. If anything I'd just add some film canisters for breeding and add a couple shingler vines of monstera dubia or siltepicana. In nature it's not very common to find broms growing so close to the floor anyways except for the big aechmeas, vrieseas, and others. Really clean look, and well done hardscape. If you must have something on the vines, go with some more moisture tolerant small tillandsias clumped together and add some bits of moss here and there on the vines. Just my opinion though, really looking to see how this turns out.


Thanks very much for the tips. You are right, it's not very common to find bromiliads near the forest floor. I think I'm going to add the broms though to reduce stress of being exposed It'll give the frogs some more breeding/hiding places, and very few people will even notice the difference. 
If only I could have a 15' tank and I could do it right!


roktman said:


> Outstanding build so far. I'll be watchin'.
> 
> No, they are for me too. But oddly enuff when I click on them to enlarge them, they actually become smaller so I can view them with ease.


Thank you! I think the more recent photos are coming up alright, but I appreciate for the response. 



my_shed said:


> It's coming together really well, the only thing I can see that could use a little improvement is the vine that travels diagonally down the top of the root........it still looks like a rope  Could use a little more work perhaps, although it may look a lot better in the flesh. Aside from that niggle, it looks amazing, the buttress root in particular looks incredible!
> 
> Dave


Good eye Dave! You're definitely right, I need to rework that "rope" a bit. Mostly I've been assembling things quickly to get my apartment back to normal. It's been ripped apart for months now with various tubes of silicone, GS, pumps, and tools for a build. I'll rework a few things that were hastily done. Thanks for the advice.
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Spoilers.

x3


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Quick photo update.


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 26, 2013)

jakemestre said:


> Oh, and I think I forgot to update the root photos.


This looks great, so does the slate edge to your water area. What did you finish the buttress root with?


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

mudgudgeon said:


> This looks great, so does the slate edge to your water area. What did you finish the buttress root with?


Good Morning,
Thank you very much, I spent a stupid amount of time shaping, coating, and painting. I painted the buttress root and river with acrylic. I let everything dry for about a week in the sun, and then lots and lots of water to get rid of the alkali from the dryloc.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Early morning fog/mist combo and I saw him climbing up the glass.

Interestingly enough the fish are constantly jumping the dam.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

River Video
Sorry for the reflection. Anybody know some good ways to get around that?
Also, How do you embed a youtube video?


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 26, 2013)

jakemestre said:


> River Video
> Sorry for the reflection. Anybody know some good ways to get around that?
> Also, How do you embed a youtube video?



Looks good in action 

Most fish will swim upstream against flowing water current, notice in the video they are all facing into the flow. 
I had an outdoor pond set up with flowing river and waterfalls as a teenager, the fish constantly swam upstream out of the pond to the highest waterfall.

You seem to have quite a fast flow, maybe you could slow the water circulation down a bit.

If they are jumping the divider, maybe try putting a "log" across the divider 1/4" above the divider to allow water to flow, but provide a barrier to the fish?


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

The German Blue Ram laid eggs on the leaf. Very cool. I don't think they're fertile, but a good showing none the less.


Also another photo of an inhabitant. This guy is awesome. He'll jump on my hand to get a better vantage point when I dump fruit flies in the tank. Gotta love the boldness of some of these frogs.


And one last one.


mudgudgeon, Thanks for the suggestions. The river comes on strong like in the video for about 30min after it rains. Then the flow tapers off for another 30 minutes to a trickle that lasts the rest of the day. It sort of simulates what would happen to a hillside creek after a rainstorm. What's interesting is the fish really seam to like the flow. There are places to hide from the current and they seem to want to stay swimming. If they start showing signs of stress then I'll figure out a better scheme but until then things seem to be good.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Some fresh photos.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

New clutch of Ram eggs. I caught them spawning.
German Blue Rams Spawning - YouTube


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a nice tank. Impressive catch of the Rams spawning too.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

moore40 said:


> That's a nice tank. Impressive catch of the Rams spawning too.


Thank you very much. It still has a ways to go, but it's a nice just sit and watch sometimes. There are enough animals in there where something's always going on. One of the Cristobals is calling at the moment and the Auratus is trying his best to climb the glass. Sort of funny to see him climb out of the brom in the center and then slide down the glass. He's too fat!


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates? How's this thing growing in?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jakemestre said:


> Are the pictures enormous or is it just me?


Ya DB used to shrink them down automatically I think, then you had to click on them to make em expand. These If I click on them they shrink down...that is what they should do automatically. At some point over the last few months I think something got messed up. Perhaps our new friends at VS need to get on this.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I am curious about the water feature and frogs / compatibility, have you had any drownings, have you seen any frogs in the water? Do they deposit tadpoles in it at all? 

If a frog goes in do the cichlids mess with it? What about tadpoles?


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya DB used to shrink them down automatically I think, then you had to click on them to make em expand. These If I click on them they shrink down...that is what they should do automatically. At some point over the last few months I think something got messed up. Perhaps our new friends at VS need to get on this.


Thanks Dave. Too bad the photos don't just size correctly in the post.



Pubfiction said:


> I am curious about the water feature and frogs / compatibility, have you had any drownings, have you seen any frogs in the water? Do they deposit tadpoles in it at all?
> 
> If a frog goes in do the cichlids mess with it? What about tadpoles?


Not a problem at all. The bigger hazard in my opinion is shallow water that the frogs can stand in. Especially with the flow, the frogs want nothing to do with being in the water. I've seen them fall in a few times after missing a landing. They immediately swim to the shore or glass and climb out. All the fish I put in there are in the peaceful category, so I doubt any problems. I also have egg feeders in there so they prefer bromiliads instead of the water for tadpole deposits. I'm sure that if tadpoles were in the water and small enough they'd be a potential food item.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a quick photo update.


This Brom is changing color and I think that's a flower spike in the middle. It was bright green when I bought it years ago, now a mottled green/burgandy. Very beautiful to watch this happen.

Marcgravia rectiflora is growing like a weed. 

I was hoping the moss would make the "rope" go away. looks like a couple more months and it'll all be moss.

My girlfriend calls this guy "Romeo" He calls all the time, and could care less when I'm in the viv. He'll even come jump on my hand for better position at fruitfly time. 

One of the females.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Bromiliad update. I had no idea how tall it would get. This guy started out as a simple green brom pup. Crazy what a little frog fertilizer does.


----------



## nickregan (Jan 30, 2014)

This is by far my favorite tank

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## chris24jaime (Jan 22, 2014)

I truly love this build! Haven't really been a big fan of paludariums but this has me sold!! Love the natural layout


-Chris


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! Very kind of you to say.
Jake


----------



## nickregan (Jan 30, 2014)

Can we get updated pics

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing, just one question, what makes the river flow heavier at first? Is it just from run off?

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

This tank is awesome! The only thing I would change is to mix some fluval stratum in with the pebbles to look more like a river bottom and to also be a great aquatic planting substrate.
I still think this is a great build though.

-Mo-


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi guys,
Long time no see! I should probably start off with the fact that despite my best efforts with acrylic the tank started leaking. It also had a leak in the base glass seal. The bottom glass wasn't actually siliconed all the way in, only a filet was holding it in from the manufacturer and I must have cut it somewhere along the build. I ended up breaking the whole tank down when the water feature started pouring out into the base stand and all over the carpet. A big part of this was because I could never access the river side easily to fix a leak. Afterwards I stored everything for quite a long time and this last weekend I decided it was time to do it right. I cut the frame off the viv, cut one of the glass pieces to have a door on both sides, and re-siliconed it all very carefully back together. Then I cut a whole bunch of glass to make the water feature again. I cut new glass for the sump and made sure my hand fits in all of the partitions so I can clean it. I also added a bunch of texture to the root. I found out that if I mix in coco fiber with the cement it holds onto water for the whole day while sitting out. Anyway here's all the photos from the progress this weekend. Besides these are what we all look at first anyway.








































































Water test was this morning: No Leaks! Time to progress with lots of roots and clay substrate.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow! Such a shame to see such a beautiful viv get torn down, but I'm excited to see how it'll look the second time around


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Baskis, Thanks! The first one is the prototype the second go is the production model. lol
Now the water doesn't leak at all! Next is to build the simulated river shale erosion. 
River Flow


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Update: Hardscape is done. 








Picked up some beautiful broms and orchids at Frogday.

And also found a male Sylvatica Paru. I've been wanting large obligates for this tank.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I seem to be having a lot of trouble posting solid photos from imgur. Which of the links and in what size is everyone posting? 
I think I was using the original size of BBCode but maybe Large Thumbnail of the BBCode? Sorry for the huge pictures everyone.
Radiant Flooring lol:

and mounted pumps/PWM Controlled plugs.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

What kind of rope was used for the roots?? I was thinking of adding some to my crested gecko's DIY tank to add some more texture to the cage. Wanted to have lianas and maybe some roots on the background.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Morning Dātokaeru56,
They were poly rope from home depot. I tried to find stuff that was as round as possible that didn't look like a "rope" when painted with silicone. Also I wanted something that was plastic so it wouldn't break down with time.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Is the radiant flooding needed? I ask this because my next tank is In the basement which stays around 60 year round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Calebrez, 
Radiant soil is completely not neccesary unless you live in an apartment that has a propensity to get down to 50 at night if I forget to turn on the baseboard heaters. I'm also planning out a way to have a cooling system because it gets over 90 in the summer. I try not to let it get that hot or cold but it's better to have a viv that self sustains for me.
I also would like to start conducting some experiments with temperature and microfauna so once I know what gets the highest rates of growth I can replicate the temp in the viv. Should be interesting.
Jake


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Paint, vines, silicone, and concrete are all now complete. I let my OCD get the best of me and spent a few more days perfecting the detail of the hardscape. I also cut and drilled the top piece of glass for the mistking nozzles. Now it's in 2 sections with a screen in the middle for the UVB bulbs. For the concrete I figure I'll measure the pH of the water coming off the buttress root to figure out when it's safe for animals and soil. Maybe a little vinegar would speed up the process? 



It's super hard to see but I made some roots in the water as well, feels like one of the vines made it through the creekbed and into the water.
Now it's time to order the LED's any suggestions for dimmable DIY LED systems? Thanks guys.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

A couple of plants in. Working on the microcontroller/raspberrypi combo to control everything and regulate temperatures. I'm going to try to pull data from Ecuador to replicate their biotope if I can.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

jakemestre said:


> Hi Calebrez,
> 
> Radiant soil is completely not neccesary unless you live in an apartment that has a propensity to get down to 50 at night if I forget to turn on the baseboard heaters. I'm also planning out a way to have a cooling system because it gets over 90 in the summer. I try not to let it get that hot or cold but it's better to have a viv that self sustains for me.
> 
> ...




Gotcha! The reason I ask is because my next large Viv is in my basement which stays 55-60ish all the time. So i was curious if that would help lol


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Planted, and the river is running well.


The tracks are printing for the doors on the river side, and I've been soldering the PWM outlets this morning. Tomorrow is all about the RaspberryPi running to control things and stream webcam. I'm looking forward to introducing the paru.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

He's constant out! Super super cool frog.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

One closer up. He moved middle of the shot.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Couple of updates. I figured out if you simply hit the reload button on your webbrowser all the images will scale properly. Strange bug in the forum I guess. I'm pretty happy with this build. The fish are doing well, they're just a bunch of minows to get the cycles going in the water. The minute I added them the water got clearer and the plants got greener. Amazing what happens when it's a balanced biological system. 

I managed to find a female Paru who came in last Friday. She is truly a beautiful animal. They're out calling all the time and are not afraid of me at all. I'm really happy with large obligates. 

Within 24hrs of being in the tank she had laid eggs. The eggs seem to have good color still after a while so maybe they're good!


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Definitely time for an update!
This first one is from a few months ago.









The following are from today. As wellas a few of the flowers I've had over the last year.

































































Current inhabitants:

















Some of my other tanks: (this last one is huge if you click on the yellow bar)








Enjoy! I certainly do.


----------

